# The results of combining Winstrol and Anavar... Photos to follow....



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

Good day Gentlemen (and Ladies)

I have been in training for about 13 months now and have been a member of my local gym for 1 year (today!)... during this time I have only taken 2 weeks off and on average hit the gym 6 times a week.

The differences I have noticed from training have been nothing short of outstanding!

It is now time to 'man up' and get juiced (as I have heard it referred to).

During my time in training so far I have only ever taken a couple of things&#8230;

The obligatory protein shakes and sometimes Jacked3D/caffeine kicks for pre-work out.

And on one occasion I did a course of T-Bullets (on which I noticed immense energy in the gym and fantastic strength gains!) - I followed this with a course of tribulous to ease my liver back to normality.

I have been speaking to a very highly regarded contact who has advised me to cut up and increase strength (this is what I now aim for) the way forward is a course of Winstrol and Anavar together.

I have read reviews on both and am impressed with what people have to say, although I have not noticed people taking the two together. I trust the guy 110% as I have known him a long time and he has trained for many years (he is 5ft 9 and 19.5 stone with not an ounce of fat on him!) however still would like to hear if anyone else has experienced courses of these and/or ideally both together who can talk me through their findings!

I have ordered the gear and it is due to arrive soon so I AM going ahead with it regardless! Would be good to hear some feed back&#8230;

I will soon post a photo of my body shape now (you can get a good idea from my well angled / lit profile picture!  ) however I have a slight problem with a couple of small love handles and a tiny bit of 'moob' left to go.

My housemate is going on a course of deca at the same time so it will be interesting to see the difference (again photos to follow).

Any help, pointers, advice or experiences will be much appreciated..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

good luck with the shutdown and joint issues

what dosage are you running

your mate at *(he is 5ft 9 and 19.5 stone with not an ounce of fat on him!) * sounds like a freak of nature. im sure your stats have been exagerated slightly!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck with it, eager to see the results.

And your friend is going to use Deca only??? Good luck with that lol.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Im interested to see your results. Good luck


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Take lots of omegas for the dry joints on Winny mate!


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

stevo99 said:


> good luck with the shutdown and joint issues
> 
> what dosage are you running
> 
> your mate at *(he is 5ft 9 and 19.5 stone with not an ounce of fat on him!) *sounds like a freak of nature. im sure your stats have been exagerated slightly!


He is a freak of nature... he used to compete in strongman, slipped a disk on a van lift so decided to go on a 34 week carb free diet and that is why he looks as he does.

Not sure on the dosage yet I am sure I will find out more when everthing arrives... what would you recommend


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

jackson.rob said:


> He is a freak of nature... he used to compete in strongman, slipped a disk on a van lift so decided to go on a 34 week carb free diet and that is why he looks as he does.
> 
> Not sure on the dosage yet I am sure I will find out more when everthing arrives... what would you recommend


id like to see how un fat this guy is at 270lb and lean at 5ft 9. Any pics?

Well id recommend dropping the winny and just running the anavar but thats me.

Doesage if you are going to do the two, 100mg per day anavar and 50mg a day winny.

HCG 1000iu per week also


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

is omega fish oil pal?

Thats for the good lucks lads!

I think my friend is running test with the Deca? Is that the right thing to be doing....as you migh have guessed this is all very new to me!


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

HCG?... sounds like something I should know about!....

I will ask for pics...


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Tell you what goes great with this stack...some nap50's...gobble that down with 6 pints of stella a day to ease the damage on the liver..you'll be hench like your mate in no time...with no fat innit


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

jackson.rob said:


> HCG?... sounds like something I should know about!....
> 
> I will ask for pics...


it is definately something you should know about if you like to get a stiff widgey duriing and after a cycle of Var and Winny


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

peanutbob69 said:


> Tell you what goes great with this stack...some nap50's...gobble that down with 6 pints of stella a day to ease the damage on the liver..you'll be hench like your mate in no time...with no fat innit


A-Bombed up to the max!


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

peanutbob69 said:


> Tell you what goes great with this stack...some nap50's...gobble that down with 6 pints of stella a day to ease the damage on the liver..you'll be hench like your mate in no time...with no fat innit


thanks for your support


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

im glad youve taken t bullets, winstrol and anavar all within a years worth of training. and "tribulous to ease my liver back to normality" you say?


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

I think it was tribulous... It was recommended as a way of cleansing my liver, the T-bullets were quite some time ago now (prob around 3-4months) so thought would be ready for some more fun..

Can't tell is you are being sarcastic or not over this...apologies if not


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

How can you take something and not know what it is..? Ad then expect us to help and support you. Have you got your PCT planned..?


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

i think he is

Do you just take whatever your "good source" tells you because it seems to me your rather clueless when it comes to steroids, HCG, stimulants and even supplements. Never mind a good diet.

But like you say "*It is now time to 'man up' and get juiced (*" and that "*I have ordered the gear and it is due to arrive soon so I AM going ahead with it regardless*"


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

I is being sarcastic.

personally if i was good pals with Cutler Id just follow what he said.


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

this is why I posted this thread, because I AM somewhat clueless hence on here to ask for advice...I trust this guy and have researched the individual steroids but don't know what a combo will do and with regards PCT no I have no plans (and am fully aware I need to put some in place) and advice would be helpful...


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

jackson.rob said:


> this is why I posted this thread, because I AM somewhat clueless hence on here to ask for advice...I trust this guy and have researched the individual steroids but don't know what a combo will do and with regards PCT no I have no plans (and am fully aware I need to put some in place) and advice would be helpful...


advice youre most likely to get here. is put the gear down and train naturally with a proper diet for a lot longer than 12 months. if your mate Ronnie C says otherwise its because hes emptying your pockets so he can take his missus to Nandos.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh and you do know these two AAS wont 'cut you up'. Thats diet dependant......


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't expect to get spoonfed like a little baby here...use a thing called google and do some research...go and research a pct plan for the relevant steriods you want to use then come lay it out for us and ask us for our opinion..


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Oh and you do know these two AAS wont 'cut you up'. Thats diet dependant......


but his mate doesnt have an ounce of fat on him???!!111111


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

freeline said:


> advice youre most likely to get here. is put the gear down and train naturally with a proper diet for a lot longer than 12 months. if your mate Ronnie C says otherwise its because hes emptying your pockets so he can take his missus to Nandos.


Exactly!!

Now fill your butchers pockets first and come back in a year or two


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Oh and you do know these two AAS wont 'cut you up'. Thats diet dependant......


Ahh..thats the sort of thing I need to know. Was going to be easing the carbs off and increasing protein, is this the right thing to be doing? Or cut out carbs completely?

What sort of results would you expect (diet dependent) from these two?...

Thanks


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

freeline said:


> but his mate doesnt have an ounce of fat on him???!!111111


Got a lot of mouth for someone with no pic up?....what do you look like wise guy?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

jackson.rob said:


> Ahh..thats the sort of thing I need to know. Was going to be easing the carbs off and increasing protein, is this the right thing to be doing? Or cut out carbs completely?
> 
> What sort of results would you expect (diet dependent) from these two?...
> 
> Thanks


exactly 4.7% loss in bodyfat if measured only on wednesday morning

and a gain of 6lbs of muscle if you weigh yourself wearing a weighted vest.

HTH


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

jackson.rob said:


> Got a lot of mouth for someone with no pic up?....what do you look like wise guy?


like an owl


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

that was actually quite funny... I regretably have to say!!


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

anyway im from the school of tough love. so ill go a little leaner on you (pun intended)

do some more research, and by research i dont mean ask questions that can be legitamately found on here wit a few minutes rooting around. you never know you might find something that interests you further or something you didnt know completely. which atm sounds like quite a bit. your man who is 4 x Mr O isnt doing you any favours. have a look in the diet sections and get together a decent base then see where youre at this time next year and use the year to keep researching. itll be much more worth while then.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well look at it this way:

You have ZERO idea about a PCT

You have ZERO idea what diet to follow

You have ZERO knowledge on HCG

Mate, lets be honest here, your going to be putting steroids in your body and you have no idea what your doing. I would advise getting some research done first on diet, as this is whats going to make a difference and then come back, with your stats, diet, proposed cycle and pct and then we can help. At the minute you want to just have everything laid out for you without showing any initiative to gather all the research yourself.....


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Well look at it this way:
> 
> You have ZERO idea about a PCT
> 
> ...


much better put than me. i cant type because im sat at the computer and my dog is trying to sit on my head like a hat. fvcking animal. physically taking a run and jump up at me. someone needs a 1-way trip to the vets.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

oh and lastly OP, seen as im riding you abit like sea biscuit here.

dont feel you have to "man up" by taking the jungle juice. you are more of a man if you go away do your research, come back with a fail safe programme and go balls to the wall with it. atm it sounds as if youre following all of Arnolds advice and that makes you his bitch. anyway, fvck, we all know you are going to do it anyway, so good luck with it. i hope you get what you want out of it!


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

Thanks lads.

Your right, I did just jump on the forum and expect answers, I think I will keep the thread open anyways and update you to how my research is going.

Sometimes you gotta have it spelt out to you! I will be back with knowladge!!! And then we can talk!!

Cheers


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

jackson.rob said:


> Thanks lads.
> 
> Your right, I did just jump on the forum and expect answers, I think I will keep the thread open anyways and update you to how my research is going.
> 
> ...


I actually feel better after all that


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

jackson.rob said:


> Thanks lads.
> 
> Your right, I did just jump on the forum and expect answers, I think I will keep the thread open anyways and update you to how my research is going.
> 
> ...


Good for you. Just remember that steroids are complicated and potentially dangerous drugs. It is essential to know how they work and how to deal with them before using them. Taking steroids is nothing to do with "manning up." Just because someone says you should do it or you see loads of people getting gains on steroids does not mean they are right for you at this point. Alot of people take them with no idea and do damage to themselves, or simply waste their money.

I know it is a bit w.nky to say but the most anabolic substance you can put in your body is food. It never fails to amaze me how wrong people get their priorities in training. Loads of people sort their course, think a little about training and next to nothing about diet. Turn it on it's head - FOOD, TRAINING, SUPPS.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Please just use the search function, lots and lots of info regarding training diet and steroids on here if you have a look around.


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

paddyrr3 said:


> Please just use the search function, lots and lots of info regarding training diet and steroids on here if you have a look around.


Spot on


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

freeline said:


> like an owl


A OWL?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

MrMike said:


> A OWL?


a owl bruv.

a owl?

a owl


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Where the f*ck are the pics at, boy?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

freeline said:


> a owl bruv.
> 
> a owl?
> 
> a owl







A OWL?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

who the fvck is Mr Wise?


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

BBK said:


> Where the f*ck are the pics at, boy?


easy tiger....not started yet, still researching and awaiting trial!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

If your going to go ahead with it Good luck, but you do realise youve taken steroids already?


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

Thanks C.Hill, I was aware the T-bullets were a form of steriod... I like to see it as an over-counter gateway drug!

Really need to formulate some sort of a post cycle plan now, milk thistle is the only common one I know of but I will be enquiring further... have you any recomendations? - Clomid keeps comming up on searches too mind...


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

milk thistle IS not a PCT its a waste of time and money, forget it


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

stevo99 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html


Just what I have been looking for...top man


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

pct- nolva 20/20/20/20 clomid 100/50/50. But the most important thing is diet! Post what and when you eat during a day.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Mate just put some pictures of what you look like now up before you start any cycle. I used anavar for 8 weeks and a sh1t hot diet that I kept to without fail I had one cheat day a week as I say for 8 weeks trained my ass off and my picture on the left is what I looked like. I have done other cycles and been training for longer than 12 months.

If I was you I would read get some pictures of yourself up now get your diet up get you training sessions up before even thinking about touching anything get all that sorted before touching anything. and people can give there advice on them before touching gear.

Other thing mate I wouldnt come on the site saying Ive got this and that coming and Im taking it no matter what cause people wont give you there very valuable advice cause whats the point your not going to listen.

You hear alot people talk a hell of lot of sh1t in the gym this is one place where there is alot of people who truely know what there talking about and they have advice worth listening too.

So I advice you do what I do here mate listen to there advice try and take as much in and as you can if you aint sure ask someone but mate do it in a respectful way cause noone will help you otherwise.

The gear aint childs play mate you can mess yourself up on them, body and brain so if your not mature enough to talk to people and show the respected needed are you mature enough to be using gear??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking solid rottee! Good job!


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

Rottee said:


> Mate just put some pictures of what you look like now up before you start any cycle. I used anavar for 8 weeks and a sh1t hot diet that I kept to without fail I had one cheat day a week as I say for 8 weeks trained my ass off and my picture on the left is what I looked like. I have done other cycles and been training for longer than 12 months.
> 
> If I was you I would read get some pictures of yourself up now get your diet up get you training sessions up before even thinking about touching anything get all that sorted before touching anything. and people can give there advice on them before touching gear.
> 
> ...


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

Well said and I do respect others opinions that is why I am here in the first place! I regret the way I worded my initial thread but its done now.

Your pic looks spot on, that is the look I am trying to go for, well done!

I do listen I think I am just a bit defensive as some of my friends are even more naive to this than me and everything is sh1t sh1t sh1t..and I am a druggy....guess I forgot where I was!

Anyway, I will be doing pics tonight and load over the weekend if my comp can handle it (working in the 80's here)...

So I assume you experienced what looks to be a good cut!? And just on the back of what you said, you mentioned ''my picture on the left is what I *looked* like''

- does this mean it is not lasting? Or am I reading too far into it!

I again apologise to ANYONE READING THIS for what appears to be immaturity but the way we word things (i.e. 'man up' - 'juiced' - etc) can come across that way!


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

C.Hill - do you want me to list what I eat now? .... if so it is usually the same every day

7am - Weetabix x2 - skimmed milk

11am - banana x1

1pm - either - 2x sandwich (meat and salad) on brown - boxed salad with tuna or chicken - soup 2x slices of brown

3pm - banana x1

7pm - big tea...normally fish and beans, or chicken and beans, rice etc.... not too many carbs for tea mind

*DIET TO DROP FAT.......................*


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks bud quite liked dieting real buzz watching bf come off and really vascular. Im naturally vascular but the anavar got the veins popping out everywhere mate love it also the pump in the gym.

As long as my diets wrote down stuck on fridge even if I know off by heart if its written down Ill follow it to the T.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jackson.rob said:


> C.Hill - do you want me to list what I eat now? .... if so it is usually the same every day
> 
> 7am - Weetabix x2 - skimmed milk
> 
> ...


This is PRECISELY why we asked about your diet, that is a terrible diet, i dont know the weights but there is probably less than a quarter of the ammount of protein i eat in your diet.


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

Credit where credit is due, its impressive.

I've heard that var can give you a real vascular boost. Infact its on every review I have read! I look forward to that as I have just got a goog 'un on my right bi of recent!

I think diet on the fridge is a good idea...and a cheat day is always the way...Sat Fat Saturdays...yes please!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I mean I cut to see how fast I could get in condition I wanted to be in I still have 6 pack and look on more or less the same but Im now increasing carbs and cals to try and put on more muscle.

Mate I would hold off on getting any gear what so ever keep treining keep trying to gain knowledge on here about diet about training.

I know what your out come is going to be already or I can have a good guess you will post up week 3 cycle no muscle gain then when you come ff your body going to be battered from PCT.

You need to learn alot more about diet before touching anything if you ask me.

Mate Im not experience trainer Im learning all the time as everyone is but you cant expect everyone to give you all the knowledge you need if you really want to know and learn then you will go out and teach yourself about diet.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

If Im honest its probably the worst diet I have ever seen anyone post on here


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

I understand....the diet I have just listed was for cutting up (I have been hammering cardio in an attempt to remove handles and moob lol!)

This is what I did when bulking....

7am eggs and bacon

9am shake

11am - chicken

1pm big lunch...lots of meat...normaly a couple of sndwiches

3pm shake / eggs

5pm gym.....

shake after

7pm tea...loaded with meat...veg....rice etc

shake before bed or eggs...

was advised I had to eat constantly!

That a bit more like it!?


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> pct- nolva 20/20/20/20 clomid 100/50/50. But the most important thing is diet! Post what and when you eat during a day.


20/20/20/20? and 100/50/50 - these daily amounts? Forgive my innocence!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol looks like a girls diet! edit the first diet!

One of the reasons I haven't taken steroids yet is because it all seems so fcking complicated to do it properly and so many different factors to consider. Atleast when you're natty its pretty simple- train hard, eat right and see gradual results (albeit at a slower rate!).

PS what are your stats lifts looking like atm and what sorta routine are you doing?


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

Rottee said:


> If Im honest its probably the worst diet I have ever seen anyone post on here


x2


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Terrible diet mate. My advice- train hard for 1 more year and dedicate that year to solid training, eating and resting and lots of research into steroids. Leave the anabolics alone!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

jackson.rob said:


> 20/20/20/20? and 100/50/50 - these daily amounts? Forgive my innocence!!


 Yes, so 100mg a day of clomid 1st week then 50mg ed last 2 weeks, like i said^ do more research, youl get there mate!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Mate if thats your cutting diet thats even worse!!!!

Ok mate will help you here go find out what :

Protein does for you body

Carbs

Fats

Vitamins and minerals all do for your body once you understand all of this then you can start to put a diet together that will help further you training and your goals.


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Terrible diet mate. My advice- train hard for 1 more year and dedicate that year to solid training, eating and resting and lots of research into steroids. Leave the anabolics alone!


which diet is terrible? If your refering to the bulk one I have just posted could you tell me where I am going wrong please!! cheers


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

Rottee said:


> Mate if thats your cutting diet thats even worse!!!!
> 
> Ok mate will help you here go find out what :
> 
> ...


Oh dear! I thought the cutting diet would be good for dropping fat?

I thought I had a good grasp on what each off the above mentioned did...google time I rec!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The cutting diet is the worst i have ever seen mate lol. And you are still asking to be spoonfed. DO SOME RESEARCH. come back with a cutting diet you have planned (please nothing like the other one) and PCT because if you knew the tiniest bit of info about PCT, you would know what thos dosages were......


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Mate its as simple as this we all started somewhere and some of the guys on here have some great knowledge but why should someone come on cant even be @ssed to find out what he needs to have a reasonable shot at a diet now people dont expect it to be perfect but that cutting diet was taking the p1ss why should the blokes that have been training for 10 20 years and gone out gained knowledge give that knowledge freely to someone who cant even be @ssed to educated themselves on what values proteins has to the body.

Sorry if theres spelling mistakes my eyes aint right from laser treatment yet


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> The cutting diet is the worst i have ever seen mate lol. And you are still asking to be spoonfed. DO SOME RESEARCH. come back with a cutting diet you have planned (please nothing like the other one) and PCT because if you knew the tiniest bit of info about PCT, you would know what thos dosages were......


This is getting nothing short of embarracing now!!....I appear to be mis-reading everything I have re-searched! Just to confirm....less carbs, less fat + more cardio = fat loss? Please tell me I got at least that right!!!


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

Rottee said:


> Mate its as simple as this we all started somewhere and some of the guys on here have some great knowledge but why should someone come on cant even be @ssed to find out what he needs to have a reasonable shot at a diet now people dont expect it to be perfect but that cutting diet was taking the p1ss why should the blokes that have training for 10 20 years and gone out gained knowledge give that knowledge freely to someone who cant even be @ssed to educated themselves on what values proteins has to the body.
> 
> Sorry if theres spelling mistakes my eyes aint right from laser treatment yet


Bit harsh mate... I have been dieting for 13 months now and it appears to have worked. I'd like to think I have got some knowladge of what I am doing food wise but obviously I am well out... Protien fuels muscle repair as far as I know. If I am wrong about that I ****ing give up


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

jackson.rob said:


> Bit harsh mate... I have been dieting for 13 months now and it appears to have worked. I'd like to think I have got some knowladge of what I am doing food wise but obviously I am well out... Protien fuels muscle repair as far as I know. If I am wrong about that I ****ing give up


and I am sh1t at spelling I have no excuse!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rottee said:


> Mate its as simple as this we all started somewhere and some of the guys on here have some great knowledge but why should someone come on cant even be @ssed to find out what he needs to have a reasonable shot at a diet now people dont expect it to be perfect but that cutting diet was taking the p1ss why should the blokes that have been training for 10 20 years and gone out gained knowledge give that knowledge freely to someone who cant even be @ssed to educated themselves on what values proteins has to the body.
> 
> Sorry if theres spelling mistakes my eyes aint right from laser treatment yet


Well said mate.

This 19 stone ripped beast of a man from his gym is after his money and that is all, if he was a half decent guy who is just advising him aas to use, he would have at least asked what diet is like.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

jackson.rob said:


> I understand....the diet I have just listed was for cutting up (I have been hammering cardio in an attempt to remove handles and moob lol!)
> 
> This is what I did when bulking....
> 
> ...


I like this!! Eggs and bacon are the best


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

you want high pro med fat low carb to cut


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok mate so you have some kind of grasp there so why in your cutting diet is your daily intake of protein about 100g or something


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

Thanks jstarcarr! Noted!

Rottee - finally! Got something right! Erm - with regards the low protein I thought that it was unessisary as I was trying to reduce fat and the meat that I was getting the protein from contained fat?! But it is starting to click!! Switch to additional shakes?! Me thinks I am getting this...


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Right mate how heavy are you?


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

14.5 stone mate...bout 92 kg


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

So do you know how much protein you should be eating within your diet?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

If you dont I advice you go to the search bar put in the question you want to ask and look up the info.

The protein question is easy to find the answer Ive just done it to check all your questions can be answered if you put the effort in to find the answer.

If you cant put the effort into finding the answer of the info you want you wont put the effort in when your dieting to stop yourself from eating the wrong things or the effort in when your tired and dont want to train or the effort when your on PCT and you dont feel like any of it but you have to crack on and do it all.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

whooooaaaaaahhhhh easy everyone. Lets go a little lighter on our fellow bretheren of the iron.

Jackons.Rob or as I am hereby dubbing you, "Action Jackson"....a reference to Carl Weathers incase your wondering.

Let me break it down for you, and no not breakdancing cos i look like an epileptic in a asteam room when I breakdance.

Here is what you need to know.

1) How to take what your taking.

It doesn't matter how it works, or why it works. You just need to know what steroids your taking, and what its going to do. So Anavar and Winstrol, theyre going to help cut up and gain strength and harden your muscles. All that matters is what dosage you need and when to take, and what pct to take afterwards. Thats already been covered in this thread.

2) How to eat when on this cycle.

That is currently being discussed and I'll leave you in the capable hands of people like C.Hill.

3) How to train on cycle.

Not sure if thats covered, but you need to ask, so ask!!!!

4) How to train and eat after your cycle.

Again ask.

Thats the only 4 things that matter right now. So your not that out of the circle of knowledge. It will literally take less than an hour to know these things.


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

Rottee said:


> If you dont I advice you go to the search bar put in the question you want to ask and look up the info.
> 
> The protein question is easy to find the answer Ive just done it to check all your questions can be answered if you put the effort in to find the answer.
> 
> If you cant put the effort into finding the answer of the info you want you wont put the effort in when your dieting to stop yourself from eating the wrong things or the effort in when your tired and dont want to train or the effort when your on PCT and you dont feel like any of it but you have to crack on and do it all.


I have had a search online (google) put in my age, height, size and how much i train - a rough amount is 120grm...minimum....so I suspect for wall to wall work outs I want to at least double that...I know that Arnie (is what i shall refer to him as now!) was claiming to be hammering 400grms a day when bulking?!?! Sound like a load of bull?

I fully understand where you are comming from and what I propose to do now is put together a diet plan, and a PCT plan and post it on here tonight/tomorrow... the reason I say this is I am due in the gym in 10mins and dont want to leave either you or the lads hanging! I will put the effort in and understand the importance of the PCT.... I quite like being healthy! And having a working wang isnt too bad either!!!!


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

THANK YOU!! I am going to work out a diet plan and PCT plan/ideas and come back to the thread....

Your all right and it is just taking a while to grip all this info / technical terms

With regards training I normally do the following..

Monday - Muay Thai boxing.....lots of cardio

Tuesday 20min run then chest

Wed - 20min run then back

thrus - 20min run then arms

Fri 20min run then sholders

Sat run and legs....

Sunday rest...

Would it be worthwhile breaking it down into sets etc...

thanks again for you refreshing post lol!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Mate if you put it up people will look at it give there advice. when doing searches for questions use the search bar on this site. its 2g per lb of body weight.

Id advice to do your run after weight training.

Yeah brake down set and what exercises your doing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

jackson.rob said:


> THANK YOU!! I am going to work out a diet plan and PCT plan/ideas and come back to the thread....
> 
> Your all right and it is just taking a while to grip all this info / technical terms
> 
> ...


Thats the most difficult part, the slang and terms used. Once you get used to that, your golden.

Its a lot of training, but for dieting, why the hell not!

And no probs buddy.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

jackson.rob said:


> Thanks jstarcarr! Noted!
> 
> Rottee - finally! Got something right! Erm - with regards the low protein I thought that it was unessisary as I was trying to reduce fat and the meat that I was getting the protein from contained fat?! But it is starting to click!! Switch to additional shakes?! Me thinks I am getting this...


you need protien to support your muscle when cutting or you will get muscle wastage, 100g is nowhere near the mark, im around your weight currently cutting using a carb cycling diet and my protein target us 350g, this works for me as im dropping body fat and not loosing any strength and from what i can tell not losing muscle. You may not need this amount but you definately need to increase from 100g.

With regards to your intended steroid use, i think rottee mentioned doing a anavar only cycle and i have to agree, a great first cycle if you get your dosage right. Many on here will say its too early for steroid use, but your not going to listen as you have already ordered your gear and to be honest if it was my first cycle and i had the gear sat in my house i would use it as would most people on here if it was the 1st cycle. However with time and experience you will learn not to rush and time your cycles correctly, for example i have load of different vials and tubs of orals sat at home and i not even tempted to use them until it is time to do so.

One thing i will also say is have a think about the winny, i wouldnt recommend you use them, i used them towards the end of my test/deca cycle and although they did the job and gave me a great boost, the joint pain was nasty and that was with the use of deca which is known to help with joint pain. I also dont think its good to use two oral steroids together.

Sort your diet out and the rest will follow, in my opinion diet is the most important factor and since i nailed mine i have made the most progress.


----------



## jackson.rob (May 27, 2011)

Rottee said:


> Mate if you put it up people will look at it give there advice. when doing searches for questions use the search bar on this site. its 2g per lb of body weight.
> 
> Id advice to do your run after weight training.
> 
> Yeah brake down set and what exercises your doing.


brill thanks, well that is nearer the 400 mark then! Running after? I will do this but the reason I have done it before is because I was told it warms you up and gets blood to the muscles?...sounding like bull again lol?!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No not bull, im eating just over 400g now and im only 15 stone not like your mate arnie who is 19 ripped.......

And its 2g per lb bodyweight is the general guideline imo.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> It doesn't matter how it works, or why it works. You just need to know what steroids your taking, and what its going to do. So Anavar and Winstrol, theyre going to help cut up and gain strength and harden your muscles. All that matters is what dosage you need and when to take, and what pct to take afterwards. Thats already been covered in this thread.


Although you don't need to get too deep in the science I think you do need (or maybe it would help) to know how/why it works, as this helps you better understand what is going on in your body, how to deal with certain symptoms etc. And personally I wouldn't want to put ANYTHING in my body without knowing how or why it works.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jackson.rob said:


> brill thanks, well that is nearer the 400 mark then! Running after? I will do this but the reason I have done it before is because I was told it warms you up and gets blood to the muscles?...sounding like bull again lol?!


Training hard gets the bllod flowing to muscles, trust me lol.

Running after, why waste your energy running before, you want all energy for the heavy a$$ weights you should be doing.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

do a couple warm up sets with light weight for high reps to get your blood circulating .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, for fat loss, nail the diet.

For weight gain, you have to eat more.

I think deca only cycles are not the best approach, but test and deca are awesome but shutdown can be troublesome.

I myself would just take the anavar and see how it goes.

Have some SERMS on hand for your PCT.

Kick the trib to the curb, that wont do anything but soften up your wallet.


----------

